# Camping from a Yak.



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi all 
I am planning to do some camping from my Yak espically overnight trips to start. 
I have prepared a small list of things to take and have managed to fit it all into or ontop of my yak (Osprey by natureline). 

*Equipment*: Tent 3 person, Stove, hot plate,coffe pot, camp mat +blanket ,chair (folding),rid/mozzie coil, Knifes, chopping board, Plates and Mug, kfs.

*Food*: Baked beans x2, coffe,sugar,flour, oil,slr/pepper,onion,bacon,eggs
milk (UHT).4lts of water.

I am hoping to catch a feed of fish hence the flour and lack of food.
If anyone has any further idea's or list's that they already use please post a reply.
Regards Kris


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Sounds like a good adventure Kris. Dont forget a torch and some matches!
Also, you can get tiny little gas burners and lights that screw onto the small fat gas cans. They fold up and live in a little plastic box about 3-4 inches long by 2 inches square. They are pretty cheap, really light, and take up bugger all space. Might be worth a look at any good disposal/camping store.
Ive attached a pic to show you.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Kris if weight is a consideration try powdered milk like bushwalkers instead of the liquid, and I think a few crackers or slices bread, and not least a meter of toilet paper which might save some discomfort after the beans.

Also a small hurricane lamp using citronella fuel will give light and hunt the mozzies away


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Gee Dodge
Only 1m of t/paper, what if it's a big tin of beans?


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

hi all its good to see some one that is thinking the same i do the camping from my yak i used to have a nemo but i camped on it i would have a fome bed roll from crazy clarks & a army poncho blow up pillow, a small army single cooker & a billy can all of which i used to do all my cooking coffee's & the like if i got a fish i would pull in to the bank & roast it in the coals. now i have a espri so i keen to get out & do it all again. MRE'S are the way to go i thing. the longest single trip was 4 days around morten island 
had a ball


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Kris, a change of clothes amd some wet weather gear is also in order. When the weather starts to cool down a bit, i would be real keen on a multi day trip up the Great Sandy Straights from Inskip Point to Hervey Bay.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

yaker said:


> Failing that, some nuts and dried fruit (maybe not prunes if your taking baked beans...).


Tony you have nearly described Scroggin a mix used by walkers, has carbohydrates, protein and fats

Equal parts of nuts, fruit and chocolate in a jar keeps hunger at bay and is loaded with energy...for the chocolate I use Melts the buttons used by cooks and saves chopping up a block of chocolate.

Walking we have a third handful every 40 minutes and will consume a vegemite jar full each trip and have often taken a jar on the yak, and in 2 minutes mix fresh for each trip...if it goes stale its bloody terrible


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I've been a fisherman all my life. With that experience, I have confidence that I can feed the clan at any time no matter what. I _know_ I'll catch something.

Well this was truly tested, and I learned a lesson I do not deviate from anymore. I got caught by a hurricane while on a trip in Baja MEX. We bought some groceries at the last city we passed thru (La Paz), but we figured we could eat fish as our meat source. "Ha!," said mother nature.

We hit the spinner head-on and were very short on food for several days, due to washed out roads and ocean conditions that prevented any sort of fishing. We rationed out our noodles and other sides to give us one meal a day. From that incident (in '01) I learned that no matter how good I think I am, there is a limit and if I can't fish I can't catch. So now I pack at least an extra day's food for everyone in the group. So three full meals per person extra, including meat.

Just a thought.

Z


----------



## &quot;G.W.K&quot; (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all,I noticed a lot of bris and qld people responded to this thread.Any one /group keen to try.I have been thinking about doing 1or 2 day nighter.Plenty of good spots around.Moreton bay etc. Anyway i will put it out there and if people are keen lets look into it.
Perhaps another thread could be -Where do you want to paddle/camp if you could  ? Mine would be on the Balonne near ST George or a paddle down the Cooper Creek.


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Geez there are some really good idea's about.
I have been looking for a simon stove for a while but with no luck.
I am used to the army stoves and suprise people with what you can cook on them. 
I nearlly forgot the TP that could have been funny espically as around here the gympie bush can be almost to handy. Never done it myself but have heard stories and it's not good. :shock:  
Mick as for a trip up the sandy straits, i am 100% interested but one or two over night trips to shake out the rinkles would be good even just to our secret place,"ssssshhhhh". :roll: 
Those pic 's of Paul dolan were incredible good to see some lures in the mouths of fish so you can see what they are or werre taking.(from another post in trip reports)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Crayman said:


> I have been looking for a simon stove for a while but with no luck.


Kris if you buy online you may pick one up here
http://www.gocamping.com.au/Home.phtml

Another option if you are in no rush I can bring one up to Poona in [probably] March when we schedule a date next year


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

As others have already mentioned here, hiking equipment is likely to serve best on a kayak camping trip. I worked in outdoor rec stores for some 10 years (including my own) and am very familiar with, product, brands, reliability and applicability. There's some good stuff out there, but also loads of rubbish.

When it comes to stoves, I'd be suggesting to look at the MSR (Mountain Safety Research) fuel stove models. Fuel stoves work well and in any environmental condition (gas based models can fail in high altitudes or low temps). They also burn hotter, and thus boil quicker (much better for freeze dried meals, noodles and cuppas) than any other form of stove. They are also more fuel efficient, and thus require less fuel be carried. Oh, and they're typically better quality to. And most of them fold down into something not much bigger than the size of a fish - some smaller.

If you're prepared to spend hard earned cash, when it comes to tents, again, look at MSR. They are among the lightest, toughest and best designed tents out there. I've got 2 (one 4 season, another 3 season) and both have been exceptional tents. Having sold almost every other brand for years - and used a great many of them in that time - I can safely say that you can make mine an MSR.

As far as food goes, if you want to simplify things, pack a bunch of freeze dried meals (Backcountry brand has the best range - Honey Soy Chicken my fav). They are lightweight, waterproof packaging, easy and quick to cook and the best of them are reasonably nutritious - much more so than cheap noodle dishes. This is important if energy is an issue and when yakking, it often is.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

Here is a recipe for home made power bars. A little like muesli? bars only much better. Quck & simple to make, very good to eat and absolutely packed with callories. make two batches. The first one won't last long enough to get to the kayak :lol:

This is printed here with the very kind permission of Kayak Jack of Southern Paddler and Old Geezers Paddlin Clud fame. :lol:

KAYAK JACKS POWER BARS.

Dry ingredients:
6 cups oatmeal; 
1 cup chopped walnuts or pecans or almonds; 
1 cup sunflower seeds; 
1 cup unsweetened chocolate chips
1 cup sesame seeds, unhulled
In a separate bowl: 1 cup powdered milk; 
1 cup raisins; 
1 cup dried cranberries or cherries (raisins, cherries, & cranberries are sticky, separate or chop them and dust each morsel with pre-measured milk powder before adding to the mix);
Wet ingredients:
1 3/4 cup applesauce;
1 1/2 cup honey - (Warming the honey for about 30 seconds in the microwave helps).
Combine dry ingredients and mix well. Add applesauce and honey and mix again. Press firmly into 12" X 17" baking pan w/ raised edges, and bake at 350 for 35 to 40 minutes.

Not exactly sure what 350 degrees F is in Celcius but I cook at around 180 to 200.

enjoy


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

A torch & lighter/matches might be a good idea too Crayman if no-one has mentioned it already.

Sounds like good fun. Can't wait until my little boy gets a bit bigger & can paddle his own kayak a bit better so I can do some serious kayak camping with him.


----------



## al (Sep 7, 2006)

if you need a companion id be more than keen any weekend and the first two weeks of the new year let me know mate cause i have the same ideas but dont want to on my own


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

hi Al,

you would be very welcome mate. 

Might I suggest a "practice trip" to big woody island for starters. Not too far to paddle, some great camp sights and lots of very fishy water.


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

i go camping out of my kayak on the hawkesbury. foodwise i take porage, condensed milk, onion(alreeady chopped), sausages or bacon, dried fruit.

i take a sleeping bag, tent, innersheet for inside the sleeping bag, camelpack, spare bottle of water. the load is shared between 2 kayak.

Jay


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

wearebeingwatched said:


> Hi all,I noticed a lot of bris and qld people responded to this thread.Any one /group keen to try.


I would love to do a camping trip down the brizzy river from wivenhoe dam down. look at this website.

http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/BrisBass.htm


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Mojo,

Welcome aboard mate.  rosters permitting, I would also be keen on such a trip.

Heya Al & Crayman check ya PMs mate


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

This is a great sleeping bag for warm weather. It was cheaper to order it from England than buying it here.

http://www.outdoorgb.com/sshop/prod_info.asp?pid=17856

A Trangia stove is worth a look too.

Here is a nice compact hammock:

http://www.hennessyhammock.com/


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

mick those power bars sound like the business, i'll have to knock up a batch, oops i mean two batches.


----------

